# Imperial Prayers



## Shogun_Nate

Below are some bits and pieces I wrote ages ago for the 13th Black Crusade worldwide event. Figured I'd share them here as I've shared them elsewhere heh heh heh!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate



Before the swollen gaze of the Dark Eye, do I stand
I hold for He who long ago sacrificed for man
I will yield no ground, I shall take no step back
In His name and for His will, I will never surrender
+++++
Pierce my flesh, break my bones, take my life
These matter not
In my sacrifice, ye of the Dark Gods shall know defeat
For even in Death shall we be triumphant in His name
+++++
Lo! I have fallen in battle for He and his flock
Prepare my place, O Lord!
I shall stand by thee side until the End Times
Until Thy will be done

+++++
Take heed, ye who have surrendered to the Darkness
We shall be unbowed and unbroken
For where there is darkness, His light shall shine
And the darkness shall retreat
+++++
We who have bled shall be redeemed
We who have fallen shall be exulted
We who have sacrificed shall be rewarded
We who have died shall be avenged
+++++
Stand, O warriors of the Emperor!
Let no despair fall upon thy bless-ed hearts!
Stand and fight!
For it is by thy sacrifice that thee shall be remembered!!
+++++
By our deeds shall we be known
Let these deeds be a mighty sword from which He who rests upon the Throne shall wield
For with mighty deeds shall the darkness be thrown back into the Abyss
And in them will thee prevail
+++++
Take succor in His strength
Steel thy soul with His word
Armor thy personage in faith to He 
Arm thy self with His will
+++++
Suffer not the Unclean
Suffer not the Impure
Suffer not the Weak
Suffer not the Heretic
+++++
Amor Imperator!
Fiat Justicia!
Go forth in His name and find victory!​

Benevolent God-Emperor, hear my prayer 
In honor I have served You, willing and without thought 
I have fought in the blood and the mud of a thousand worlds 
In Your name, have I smote the enemies that would stand against Your omnipresent will 
Please benevolent God-Emperor, hear my prayer 
Thy enemies now stand at the gate 
The tides of darkness have come to destroy the bastion of the faithful 
Their words are lies, filled with death and contagion 
Their masses seeth before our mighty walls 
Their numbers are without end 
I am but one small guttering candle flame standing before the gathering storm of the Dark 
I will not be able to hold 
Most holy and benevolent God-Emperor, answer my prayer 
I have fallen before the all-consuming darkness 
I fought until I heard Death's clarion call 
My life they took, my body they broke 
But my spirit has remained true 
I have faced the final test and passed 
Their blasphemous words have fallen upon the deaf ears of one of the faithful 
Please mighty God-Emperor, open the gates that I might enter 
Open the gates so that one more fallen soldier might come home 
Please, O God-Emperor, heed my call


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Damn this is an old thread. But hell, in the intrest of furthering the worship of the God Emperor, I think I'll add a few of my own.

From the mouths of marines comes this one:

Our Father who waits upon the Golden Thone,
Hear our plea, 
Grant us the strength to defy your foes,
Grant us the will to ignore their blandishments,
Grant us the courage to stand before them,
With your grace, we shall know no fear.


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Hi*

I like it. It reminds me of the Psalms of the Bible and how David poured out his heart to God even when those who had been his friends had sought to take his life. When all around had desired to see him ripped asunder his faithful prayers were forthcoming. 

Inspirational to say the least.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thank you.
Personally I say this is a good Idea for a thread so let's do a bit of ressurecting here, submit your own! =D
And for equality's sake, a simple prayer from the (many) mouths of Chaos;

By the Machinations of Tzeentch!
By the Hatred of Khorne!
By the Will of Nurgule!
By the Caress of Slaanesh!
In the name of the Dark Gods, grant me your gifts creatures of the Warp!

-_The Epistles of Lorgar, Book 119,Canto 73 _ (No not actually a quote, I just felt like giving a source for the hell of it)


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Saints past slain*

Screaming blood! I hear it crying out for vengeance, for retribution, for restitution! The blood begs to be heard, a resonant entreating prayer.

Beneath the throne of the lost it pleads to be found, to be sanctified and purified. The blood of the martyr, the blood of the slain, the blood of the hero shed for those who knew it not.

In the darkness I can hear it weeping. In the shadows I hear it's plea, 'Avenge me!' It charges to the light. 

As I walk through the swirling smoke of the long abandoned temple I hear the blood of saints long dead join the voice of the martyr, 'Avenge us lest we be forgotten.' 

Consumed by grief I fall to my knees and weep. I will except their beseeching. I will not let them be forgotten. I alone have heard the voices of the blood ascending into the night.

My armor has been purified and my soul cleansed from taint. My heart is pure for I am the avenger of the saints past slain.


----------



## Brother Emund

This is my Chapters Prayer...

_We are The Emperor’s Vengeance.
We are a Brotherhood, born for War
We serve the one True Emperor, we bear his name.
We will serve his will
We will never accept defeat
We will advance when all else fails
We will never surrender
We are the harbingers of death, the deliverers of pain; we are the mailed fist of the Emperor.
We bare his arms
We bare his blood
We will fight all that stand against Humanity, whether human or xenos
We are the Astartes, warriors of the Imperium
We are the Emperor’s Vengeance_


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Howdy folks!

Wonderful additions all around I have to say! :biggrin: It's always good to praise Him on the Throne! God-Emperor alone knows enough of those blasphemous heathens pray to theirs! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Funnily enough I've found actual prayers to the God-Emperor improve my luck with dice on the table, considering the sort of luck I have, maybe I should consecrate them to him?


----------

